# How to Cut/Split Video using Avidemux



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Video can be edited, cut, appended, filtered (resize/crop/denoise), and re-encoded to either AVI (MPEG4/MJPEG) or MPEG 1/2. The Spidermonkey Javascript engine is used to give powerful scripting capabilities."
http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-cutsplit-video-using-avidemux.html


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi RootbeaR,

I wonder if avidemux is derived from Avid's suite of video software? If I had to bet on it, I would. Avid is a recognized video software leader in industry.

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Says written from scratch, but that it does do some borrowing.
Some tutorials & Info:
http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avidemux

Edit: I used it once some time ago, very very fast compared to anything I had tried before.
Output was flawless.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

It can split videos, but can it concatenate (append) them together like merge them?

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Features include WYSIWYG cutting, *appending*, filters and re-encoding into various formats. Some of the filters were ported from MPlayer and Avisynth. Avidemux can also mux and demux audio streams into and out of video files, either through re-encoding or using a direct copy mode."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avidemux#Features

I only used it for converting DVD to .avi. Bombardier or Husqvarna training video.

It was very fast compared to other program I had tried, Super, which didn't impress me much as far as speed is concerned.

In fairness, I used Avidemux on Linux and Super on MS.
It also may have been one of my first attempts using CLI.

Avidemux : Super
20-30 minutes : 1 hour in, still 4+ hours to go


----------

